# Bujin Design gi?



## pknox (Nov 2, 2003)

Has anyone here tried the Bujin Design gi (the "Aikido style" one) for their Aikido training?  It seems nice (if a bit pricey), but I do see that is a different weave than a judogi, which is what I'm used to seeing aikidoka train in.  With it being as expensive as it is, my concern would be it holding up to the grips and throws inherent in the art.  I would assume that the 12 oz. one would be the one to use, but they offer a lighter one as well.  Has anyone given it a try, and if so, can they recommend it?  I also see that they offer gi pants with a zipper, which is definitely the first time I have seen that -- has anyone tried that as well?


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 2, 2003)

I've been thinkin' about getting the gi top.

I have their hakama and it is very well made.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Nov 3, 2003)

I also recommend Bujin's products. Their gi and hakama are both well made. The hakama practically folds itself.


----------



## pknox (Nov 3, 2003)

Great line - you should write their PR .  In your experience, does the dogi stand up to the grabbing inherent in Aikido?


----------



## Kempo Guy (Nov 3, 2003)

The dogi seems to be quite durable. Mind you I don't do Aikido, but I would say our 'grabbing' is just as rough on the gi (or perhaps more so) than Aikido and it's held up fine for me...


----------



## pknox (Nov 3, 2003)

Excellent.  Thanks!


----------

